# Drucker sperren



## dadiscobeat (16. März 2004)

Hallo,

da auf meinen PC mehrere Personen Zugriff haben (kein Netzwerk) würde ich gerne meinen Drucker gegen unbefugtes Benutzen absperren. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit den Druckvorgang erst nach Eingabe eines Passworts zu starten ? Oder eine Methode die nur mir erlaubt zu drucken ? 

daDiscoBeat


----------



## Sinac (16. März 2004)

Welches OS hast du denn?
Melden sich dii User alle mit dem gleichen Profil an?
Wenn überhaupt geht das nur mit Benutzerprofilen und dann den entsprechenden Rechten.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## dadiscobeat (16. März 2004)

Hab XP, aber nur ein Profil.


----------



## ssc (16. März 2004)

*Passwort und XP?*

Also ich glaub mit dem Passwort das wird schwierig.

Du kannst mal in die Druckerverwaltung gehen und dort mit der rechten Maustaste auf den Drucker klicken.

Da auf Eigenschaften und dann sicherheitseinstellungen.

Da kannst du zumindest festlegen das wer Drucken darf.


----------

